# Jamed Kennedy & Reclaiming America Conference



## Scott Bushey (Feb 14, 2005)

http://www.reclaimamerica.org/PAGES/CONFERENCES/RAC2005/default.aspx

[Edited on 2-14-2005 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## alwaysreforming (Feb 14, 2005)

Awesome! I am "so there"! This seems like something that EVERYBODY here at the PuritanBoard would be into, so.... PB gathering anyone???




NOT!


----------



## sosipater (Feb 15, 2005)

Scott,

What are your thoughts on this conference?

Thanks,
Russ


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sosipater_
> Scott,
> 
> What are your thoughts on this conference?
> ...



Personally, I will not attend. I don't have a feeling either way. Ultimately, I just linked it here for information solely. However, I don't see anything wrong in Kennedy _reclaiming_ what he believes is his, or Gods.


----------



## ANT (Feb 15, 2005)

I would attend if I was able to financially. Given the fact that I used to live down in that area and would be able to visit old friends and stay with family makes it more appealing.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 15, 2005)

Funny thing is, one of the speakers, Oneil Dozier is a pastor locally. Their vision is clear:



> The Worldwide Christian Center is composed of committed people who have received a vision from God that Jesus Christ is both Lord and Savior. The word vision means Gods revelation: to have an insight and understanding as to what God is saying and into what God sees. The revelation that God has given to The Worldwide Christian Center is found in III john 2 in which God states: “Beloved, I wish above all things that thou mayest prosper and be in health, even as thy soul prospereth.”
> 
> 
> As we can see from III John 2, God desires for his people to have the very best. However in order to prosper spiritually physically, and financially, the Church must return to the foundation of the Church which is Jesus Christ and his teachings. The vision that God has given to The Worldwide Christian Center is to teach the body of Christ how to prosper first spiritually then physically financially and in all other areas of their lives through the word of God.


----------

